# Japanese music overseas



## ArpegiusWolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Japanese rock, Jrock, whatever you call it.

Thoughts on it.

Also: not all of it is like Dir en Grey.

Try some X Japan, Buck Tick, and Luna Sea.


go


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 15, 2008)

Boris
Mono
Acid mothers temple
envy
melt banana
gallhammer
worlds end girlfreind
Church of misery
Eternal Elysium

As you can see i'm not all about the anime influnced j-rock,pop and metal bands from japan. I enjoy they're Psychedelic and avant garde selection.


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't stand Jpop.

And I can't stand Anime.

-_-


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 15, 2008)

ArpegiusWolf said:
			
		

> I can't stand Jpop.
> 
> And I can't stand Anime.
> 
> -_-



I can live without Jpop, but some anime I couldn't bear to live without. Anything by Miyazaki is an example. Dubbed anime tv shows are the worst thing ever, because they fuck with the original script and make it as bland and unoffensive as possible.

Anyway, I'm starting to get into traditional Japanese song and dance. I attended a Nippon festival held here at my college about a month ago and found some of their music to be fairly entertaining.

I'd suggest listening to Shima-Uta.


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not talking about Jpop, or animu.....

I'm talking about jrock!
Like the bands that went on the Taste of Chaos tour
or Dir en grey
or X japan!

Not traditional music either, that puts me to sleep. -_-


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 15, 2008)

Eh. Dir en grey is corny to me. They don't suck or anything, but i get this hot topic mall goth feeling from them. I also hate the way they dress. Seems like they're trying too hard to be dark and twisted. Some desent songs tho.


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Dir en Grey is also the first band to actually get anywhere in the US.
I know all their fans are hot topic mall goths, but atleast they have a US fanbase, right?

And I like their current look better than when they dressed like women....seriously.

but, I prefer bands like MUCC over Dir en grey...
Dir en grey is too much SRS BZNZ with their fans and their pictures...
MUCC knows how to have fun, no matter what!


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll4St_IWIsA&feature=related

Roks.


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Apr 16, 2008)

^No, overdone animu costumes make it lame

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0oFvWPVlPU Rocks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixS2c1Ac2n0 Rocks 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7qpmeQS0mU Rocks

kthx


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 16, 2008)

Some stuff is really nice. I don't know why they are saying but I like the ending song from Shippuden Naruto.. The first one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08caJ2IE4FA

-Onyx


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 16, 2008)

ROLLY-Suicide Kiss (NSFW)

Malice Mizer-Garnet

Versailles-The Revenant Choir

Miyavi-Rock no Gyakushu

HYDE-Countdown

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8dE2wcm7QY&feature=related

Gackt-Redemption


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

*Thumbs up to Hyde Countdown* (after disregarding the fire and destruction imagery)


http://video.aol.com/video-detail/zilch-with-hide-whats-up-mr-jones-bastard/3566453964


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Why do you guys keep posting Animu crap?
If you like a song from it, find out the song and find the music video for said song, rather than the video from the anime.

My favorite band, Nightmare, did music for Death Note and Claymore, am I gonna post the footage from the anime? No, I'm gonna post the actual music videos....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMsVaIP38gg The WORLD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pllqLTL3fxE Alumina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdWnrKtgby0 Raison D'Ãªtre

All three of thoes songs were used in animu shows.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sikWYgndlP8 Raven Loud Speeeaker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcWE3OSkcmM DIRTY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6bPDaL5GHg Gianism Shichi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKMJXtRzm9k Dasei Boogey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gubgJBIJZr4 LivEVIL

Jrock isn't about animu, its about the music.


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

*thumbs up to the last hyperlink*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6ROvGBHrHw
I think that the video would be awesome if the singer used a "tough" demeanor coupled with a smile. The dancing is odd and a bit too happy for the type of music which is played.

I prefer the tales of all anime mix.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wvUYFeJXh0&feature=related

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuwDchgJ9rY[/youtube] 
I think that it is a rather splendid creation!


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Apr 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUsAmb15njo

The original Jrockers.


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Apr 16, 2008)

My main genre (in specific) is J-Pop, J-Rock, & J-Metal.

Malice Mizer
Psycho le Cemu
Maaya Sakamoto
Ayumi Hamasaki
Yoko Konno
Janne da' Arc
Fields of View

  I have many different tastes that just so happen to be influenced by Japan culture. ^__^


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Apr 16, 2008)

Sex Machinegunns is a great example.


----------



## redstarr (Apr 16, 2008)

ArpegiusWolf said:
			
		

> Why do you guys keep posting Animu crap?
> If you like a song from it, find out the song and find the music video for said song, rather than the video from the anime.



In the case of the zilch video, why not acknowledge the fact that there is no music video for Whats Up Mr Jones? The only zilch vid I've been able to find is here: http://youtube.com/watch?v=O-4EzKLpJT0 (I fucking love zilch, and think that hide's Spread Beaver project sucked fyi)

I used to be a huge J-rock fan, but now I've some to the realization that most sound the same (just like the US rock scene! ha!). Don't get me wrong, I still love to rock out to Xjapan/zilch/DeG/Girugamesh, but J-rock generally just doesnt impress me any more. ((also sometimes i listen to Gackt to go back to my days of being a 13-year-old fangirl))

American J-rock superfans really annoy me too. Honestly, the fashion style looks good on VERY few people, and I'm sick of going to my damn animu conventions and seeing little girls with snakebites and badly smeared lipstick. Plus they tend to have massive superiority complexes.

/rant


----------



## Arbiter (Apr 16, 2008)

I love the band MAXIUM THE HORMONE. they did the 2nd opeing and ending theme song for death note. kickass band!!


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RERXiliJfdI

Not exactly what you would expect but still awesome. 

Also:  can I get any recommendations for The Boredoms?


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Apr 17, 2008)

hide in general is made of win and awesome.

I guess I'm one of thoes fans who can hear the differences between the bands.

I've gon to cons and only seen a select few Jrock cosplayers...mostly of Diru and Malice Mizer, with the occasional Gazette failure.

I will cosplay Jrock, and I will get piercings, but I won't be a dick about the fandom.
I even dyed my hair pink for a FAIL-hide cosplay....but I had fun. 

MAXIMUM THE HORMONE is made of win and awesome as well.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 17, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=woYRp5wIVeo _ ENVY


http://youtube.com/watch?v=1B00qU5uc58_ MONO

EPIC


----------

